# help identifying some wood



## oldboyscout (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm not sure which forum to post in. I have a walking stick that I can't even remember where i picked upbut it doesn't look like anything else I ever see around here. Any idea what it might be? Thanks
View attachment 259179


----------



## graybear13 (Oct 26, 2012)

Sort of looks like it may be either poplar or maybe sassafras .Hard to tell.


----------



## oldboyscout (Oct 26, 2012)

definitely not sassafras. It's got a reddish/pink bark, and it's pretty strong


----------



## DDALE (Oct 26, 2012)

*Wood id*



oldboyscout said:


> I'm not sure which forum to post in. I have a walking stick that I can't even remember where i picked upbut it doesn't look like anything else I ever see around here. Any idea what it might be? Thanks
> View attachment 259179



Need more pics- just a guess-google paulownia- hollow like bamboo ?


----------

